# Marshall Clones in Canada



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was at a Jam and a friend was looking for a someone making Marshall clones in Canada, handwired stuff so tought i could ask around here also. 

Plexi style stuff. More precisily, the Marshall 1959 superlead 100w..

Anyone can recommend a good builder?.

Thanks


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Trinity amps! Stephan is a really nice guy to deal with, didn't bought an amp yet but I'm in the saving process and I talk with him by e-mail and on the forum many times and he's really helpfull!

http://www.trinityamps.com/


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Trinity amps! Stephan is a really nice guy to deal with, didn't bought an amp yet but I'm in the saving process and I talk with him by e-mail and on the forum many times and he's really helpfull!
> 
> http://www.trinityamps.com/


he's the first one i check..but he does'nt seem to make the Plexi Superlead 1959 model. he seems more into the low watt stuff


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wizard amplification?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Wizard amplification?


he does'nt realy make clones..but more like HIS version of some amps.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> he's the first one i check..but he does'nt seem to make the Plexi Superlead 1959 model. he seems more into the low watt stuff


He will custom make you a JTM45 - thats as big as he gets wattage wise...

Makes a Plexi-voiced 18 watter, which is a great amp for gigging in your average bar band (actually still kinda' loud...)


AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 for Trinity Amps. I have two and love them both (when the Tramp comes out I'll have 3!). I actually have the 18W Plexi. Totally rocks. Stephen was awesome during my build and was very helpful.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Stephen at Trinity is excellent , the 18 plexi I built (without his help I would have blown myself up) is excellent and VERY loud.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yes..i know trinity is nice..but he does'nt make the Plexi superlead 100w. so he's not an option right now.


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

How about 50 watt versions?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Skoczylas said:


> How about 50 watt versions?


Nope...looking for the 100w superlead one


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Keith (addictedtotubes on this board) who owns Clara Amplification is a gifted amp tech who happens to do really great builds for people. 

http://www.claramps.com/index.html

There are a couple Marshall amps on his page but he will do custom builds and build whatever you want. While the 2204 and 18watt amps are common on his website, a Plexi superlead should be a piece of cake for him and he would get very specific about components for you.


Also, I know Wild Bill will mod amps for people, but I wouldn't be too surprised if he would build something from scratch as well. That can be a lot easier than modding provided one has easy access to all the needed parts.

Making a clone is not really too complicated. Even a hack like me has built several. Some from kits and a some from scratch trying to source all the individual parts. Tracking down all the parts in an economical way seems to be most of the work unless you order a kit or go to one of these guys that already has their suppliers lined up.

If he has no luck in Canada, this is the first place I'd go on the outside:
http://ceriatone.com/productSubPages/BSPlexi100/BSPlexi100Complete.htm


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one on Kijiji, though it's not a clone 

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...hall-1974-100Watt-vintage-W0QQAdIdZ171695824#


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Why do you need 100 watts of tube amp? Playing some arena's soon?:rockon2::rockon2:

If you wanted to, I bet you could get a smaller amp to sound like the one you are after... kind of like the 18 watt Plexi's emulating the tone of a cranked 100 watt plexi. But without killing the people in the room :smile:

Maybe ask around at the 18watt.com or the JTM site... 

I think maybe Metropolous amps might make something closer to what you want (they so 50 and 100 watt Marshalls but I am not exactly sure of the specs).

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm asking for a 100w because that's what i want, don't need to have a reason or playing an arena..it's about tone.



ajcoholic said:


> Why do you need 100 watts of tube amp? Playing some arena's soon?:rockon2::rockon2:
> 
> If you wanted to, I bet you could get a smaller amp to sound like the one you are after... kind of like the 18 watt Plexi's emulating the tone of a cranked 100 watt plexi. But without killing the people in the room :smile:
> 
> ...


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Get in touch with Martin Newall. I do not have one of his amps, but have heard great thing about them. He has an amazing rep and does not overcharge. Can be a bit hard to get a hold of depending how busy he is, but he is pretty good at getting back to you. [email protected]


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> *I think maybe Metropolous amps might make something closer to what you want (they so 50 and 100 watt Marshalls but I am not exactly sure of the specs).
> *
> AJC


http://metroamp.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44&products_id=59

Says it can be built as a 100W superlead plexi. 

Can't find anything in Canada.

AJC


----------



## incidentslip (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm giving very serious consideration to a Metro 10,000 series 66' Plexi clone, Superbass model. Check out the Lance Keltner vid. on the Metro website...wow!!! If the one I would like to buy sounds a tenth that good with an attenuator, I'll have died and gone to heaven. The 12,000 series is a 68' replica, slightly more aggressive, think early EVH, which it does very well, and has a two-way standby switch that browns the amp down to 95volts...way cool! They don't seem overpriced either, between 23 and 2,500US, with premium hand-selected components throughout. You can even pick a kit and have them built it for you for less than their signature amps as well, for a few hundred less.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

JFL Amplification in Vaudreuil. He builds Stephane Dufours amps. He makes plexis, JTM's.


http://www.myspace.com/thetubeampbuilderdude


----------

